# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Hetimet e Kryeprokurorisë për tragjedinë e Gërdecit

## RaPSouL

*Tragjedia, tre ne pranga, nje i lire* 

Prokuroria liron nje nga kater te ndaluarit per tragjedine e Gerdecit, ku mbeten te vdekur te pakten 17 persona dhe u plagosen rreth 300 te tjere. Duke u gdhire dita e djeshme, perfaqesues te organit te akuzes se Tiranes jane paraqitur ne Drejtorine e Policise, ne dhomen VIP, ku mbaheshin kater te shoqeruarit, duke u komunikuar akuzat dhe arrestimin. Ne qeli kane mbetur presidenti i firmes "Alb Demil" te cmontimit te municioneve, Mihal Delijorgji, drejtori ekzekutiv i firmes, Dritan Minxholli, i aferm i pronarit dhe drejtori i ndermarrjes shteterore te armatimeve, MEICO, Ylli Pinari. Ne gjendje te lire do te hetohet drejtuesi i firmes se rojeve private, "Vrana Security", Agim Vranja, qe eshte nxjerre dje nga paraburgimi. Shkak, sipas zyrtareve, eshte bere mos gjetja e provave per momentin se kane hyre persona te paautorizuar ne repartin ku ndodhi katastrofa. Akuza e vetme e ngritur ndaj tre te arrestuarve jane "shkelje e rregullave mbi lendet plasese e radioaktive". "Prokuroria po pergatit dokumentacionin per paraqitjen e dosjes ne Gjykate te Tiranes dhe caktimin e mases se sigurise per tre personat e arrestuar, e cila mund te behet gjate dites se sotme", tha nje zyrtar i akuzes dje per gazeten "KJ". Nen hetim jane edhe zyrtare te tjere ne komisionit te vleresimit te licencave per aktivitetin e demontimit.

Urdhri per arrestim eshte firmosur rreth mesnate dhe ekzekutuar oret e para te mengjesit. Dje, te aferm te te arrestuarve jane paraqitur ne dyert e Drejtorise se Policise duke sjelle ushqime e tesha, ndersa tre te dyshuarit jane izoluar ne nje nga dhomat e cilesuara si VIP. Policia e Tiranes vuri ne pranga Mihal Delijorgjin, 42 vjec, ish-president i klubit te futbollit "Dinamo" dhe administrator i kompanise "Alb Demil", qe merrej me demontimin e lendeve plasese. Dritan Minxholli, 30 vjec, drejtor ekzekutiv i kompanise, si dhe Ylli Pinari, 55 vjec, me detyre drejtor i ndermarrjes MEICO, ne Ministrine e Mbrojtjes. Te tre keta persona i jane nenshtruar pyetjes nga ana e organit te akuzes, ku edhe kane mohuar te kete thyer ligjin. Ne deklarimet e dhena, te dyshuarit pretenduan se kane vepruar konform me ligjin. Aktualisht eshte verifikuar akuza e shkeljes se rregullave mbi lendet plasese, djegese dhe radioaktive. Personi i katert i shoqeruar dy dite me pare ne ambientet e Drejtorise se Policise, ka qene Agim Vranja, drejtori i firmes "Vrana Security", i cili eshte lene i lire diten e djeshme. Sipas hetimeve, ka rezultuar se kjo firme kishte fituar kontraten vetem per te siguruar ruajtjen fizike te objektit, ne te cilin kryhet cmontimi. Mungesa e provave se shkak i shperthimit mund te kete qene nje person i jashtem qe ka hyre fshehurazi ne repart, ka sjelle edhe lirimin e Vranjes. 

Nese gjate hetimit do te sigurohen edhe prova te tjera, atehere ndaj tre te ndaluarve dhe te dyshuarve te tjere do te shtohen akuzat. Momentalisht po pergatiten dokumentacionet e dosjes per tre te paret, qe pritet te dalin sot ne mase sigurie para gjykates. Kerkesa do te perfaqesohet nga vete kreu i prokurorise se kryeqytetit, Gent Xholi, qe udheheq hetimet. Po dje, me nje urdher te nxjerre nga ana e Prokurorise se Tiranes, eshte bere e mundur sekuestrimi i te gjitha dokumenteve te firmes "Alb Demil". Ne saje te ketyre dokumenteve organi i akuzes do te verifikoje te gjithe procesin e punes qe kryhej nga ana e kesaj firme, si dhe listen e personave, te cilet ishin te regjistruar si punonjes. Burime zyrtare thane se ne baze te hetimit te momentit, "tre personat e arrestuar kane shkelur te gjitha rregullat, duke krijuar probleme te shumta teknike ne fabrike". Nderkohe qe eshte verifikuar fakti se ndermarrja MEICO, qe duhet te merrej me zbatimin e rregullave per administrimin dhe ruajtjen e lendeve plasese, nuk e ka kryer asnjehere kete kontroll ne fabriken e cmontimit. Ky fakt eshte verifikuar ne saje te dokumenteve te sekuestruara ne Ministrine e Mbrojtjes, ku s'eshte gjetur asnje raport kontrolli.


Koha

----------


## RaPSouL

*Prokuroria: Kemi pyetur 60 banore dhe punetore* 

Grupi hetimor i ngritur nga prokuroria e Tiranes dhe ajo e Durresit, me urdher te Prokurores se Pergjithshme, Ina Rama, ka marre ne pyetje deri diten e djeshme mbi 60 persona ne lidhje me tragjedine ne Gerdec. Te pyeturit mesohet se jane banore, punetore dhe ish-punetore te fabrikes se cmontimit. Burime zyrtare nga organi i akuzes thane se ata jane pyetur ne cilesine e personit qe kane pasur dijeni ne lidhje me ngjarjen. Ne deklarimet e dhena, personat e pyetur nga ana e organit te akuzes kane bere te ditur se nje prej familjareve ka qene i regjistruar ne fabrike. Nderkohe qe per te arritur normen ne fundjave, kur nuk shkonte pjesetari i familjes, zevendesoheshin nga pjesetare te tjere, si bashkeshortja se bashku me femijet. Nderkohe qe nga deshmite e dhena nga ana e banoreve te fshatit, ne fabrike diten e ngjarjes ka pasur edhe femije. Burimet bene te ditur se deri tani kane rezultuar qe ne ndermarrje te kene qene per pune persona te tjere, te cilet nuk ishin te regjistruar ne listen e publikuar prej firmes "Alb Demil". 

Por edhe firmat e hedhura ne kontraten e dyte midis paleve do t'i nenshtrohen nje ekspertize nga Instituti Shkencor. Burime nga prokuroria bejne te ditur se firma e hedhur ne kontraten e dyte nga perfaqesuesi amerikan i kompanise "Southern Ammunition", me nenshkrim te pronarit te saj, Patrick Henry, do t'i nenshtrohet nje ekspertize, me qellim vertetimin nese eshte origjinale apo e falsifikuar. Dyshimi per firmen e hedhur ne kontraten e dyte nisi pas deklarimeve te dhena per "Zerin e Amerikes" nga nje prej perfaqesuesve te firmes ne Karolinen e Jugut, se kontrata ka mbaruar me palen shqiptare ne dhjetor te vitit 2007 dhe se nuk kishte te bente me demontimin e predhave ne Gerdec. Perfaqesues te kesaj kompanie me qender ne Karolinen e Jugut, kane shpjeguar dy dite me pare se kontrata me Ministrine e Mbrojtjes te Shqiperise ishte lidhur ne prill te vitit 2007, per te cmontuar municione te kalibrit te vogel dhe kishte perfunduar ne dhjetor te po ketij viti. 

R.Caushaj


Koha

----------


## Albo

*Ngjarja, shoqerohen drejtori i MEICO-s dhe Mihal Delijorgji*

_Mes tyre, zyrtari i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes Ylli Pinari. Në pyetje për përgjegjësitë për repartin e çmontimit_

Laureta Rryçi 

Tiranë  Për tragjedinë në Gërdec shoqërohen katër persona. Burime nga policia e Tiranës pohuan dje se tri ditë pas tragjedisë janë përcaktuar katër përgjegjësit e parë. Që të katër janë shoqëruar fillimisht në ambientet e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës. Të njëjtat burime konfirmojnë se të shoqëruarit janë: Mihal Delijorgji, president i firmës AlB Demil; Ylli Ponari, drejtori i firmës MEICO; Dritan Minxolli, drejtor i fabrikës; Agim Vranja, drejtor i Vrana Security. Të njëjtat burime saktësuan se të katër të shoqëruarit po merren në pyetje në lidhje me pozicionin që kishin dhe përgjegjësitë që në momentin që nënshkruan kontratën me firmën amerikane. 

*Shoqërimi* 

Pa shënuar ende ora 18:00, në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës janë shoqëruar katër persona. Burimet e para nga policia kanë sqaruar se personat në fjalë deri në orët e vona të mbrëmjes janë vetëm të shoqëruar. Presidenti i firmës çmontuese, Mihal Delijorgji, mësohet se po rimerret në pyetje në lidhje për të shpjeguar gjithçka që ka dijeni që nga momenti i nënshkrimit të kontratës e deri në aktivitetin e mëpasshëm në Gërdec. Ndërkohë, është shoqëruar drejtuesi i firmës MEICO, Ylli Pinari. Zyrtari i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes duket se do të shpjegojë pikërisht se përse i është dhënë tenderi firmës për çmontimin e armëve dhe si është monitoruar kjo firmë. Ndërkohë janë shoqëruar edhe Dritan Minxolli, në cilësinë e drejtorit të fabrikës, si dhe Agim Vranja në cilësinë e drejtorit të Vrana Security. 

*Fabrika* 

Firma Alb Demil çmontonte municionet në repartin e çmontimit në Gërdec që prej një viti. Deri tani ishin çmontuar vetëm fishekë të të gjithë kalibrave. Prej gjashtë muajsh, fabrika bënte dhe çmontimin e predhave. Në fabrikë ishin të punësuar rreth 300 punëtorë, kryesisht banorë të Gërdecit, Vorës dhe rrethinave. Paga varionte sipas pozicionit dhe punës që punëtorët bënin brenda ditës. Kishte familje në Gërdec ku ishin punësuar të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes. Dëshmitë e të plagosurve kanë treguar se ishin të punësuar në të zezë shumë fëmijë apo persona të tjerë. 

Albania
18 Mars 2008

----------


## Albo

*Deklarata e plotë e dorëheqjes së Fatmir Mediut*

“Me dhimbje të thellë jo vetëm si ministër i Mbrojtjes, por edhe si njeri e si prind, kam ndjekur çdo sekondë tragjedinë e Gërdecit. I dërrmuar nga dhimbja për atë që ka ndodhur, i trishtuar nga humbja e jetëve të pafajshme dhe me një solidaritet të plotë me ata që kanë humbur të afërmit dhe ata që ende ndodhen në kushte të rënda në spital, gjej këtë rast t’ju shpreh të gjithëve atyre që janë prekur nga kjo tragjedi, solidaritetin tim. Në kushtet e krijuara, si një politikan i përgjegjshëm dhe si një prind që e njeh mirë edhe personalisht dhimbjen për këtë që ka ndodhur, edhe pse i zhveshur nga çdo përgjegjësi personale, deklaroj se pak minuta më parë i kam kërkuar kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, dorëheqjen time si ministër i Mbrojtjes. Dorëheqja ime është një reflektim politik dhe moral i përgjegjshëm, edhe pse i marrë në kushtet e një mungese të plotë përgjegjësie ligjore dhe institucionale si Ministër. Me këtë ndjenjë përgjegjësie dhe në respekt të detyrimeve të mia institucionale dhe morale, deklaroj se do të mbështes fort hetimet e filluara nga organet kompetente për zbardhjen e aksidentit tragjik. Dua të falënderoj Forcat e Armatosura të Republikës së Shqipërisë, që prej 72 orësh gjenden në vendngjarje, duke punuar intensivisht për shmangien e pasojave të mëtejshme të aksidentit tragjik; Unë i kërkoj ndjesë çdo ushtari apo oficeri që nuk kam mundur të kontaktoj personalisht për t’i njohur, mbështetur dhe zgjidhur problemet e tyre. Falënderoj shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe qeverinë e tyre që ishin pranë nesh në këto momente të vështira. Falënderoj shqiptarët e Maqedonisë dhe partitë e tyre, si dhe qeverinë e Maqedonisë për mbështetjen dhe solidaritetin mbresëlënës. Falënderoj partnerët tanë euroatlantikë, që na janë gjendur pranë në këtë moment të vështirë dhe për mbështetjen që i kanë dhënë Shqipërisë në rrugën e saj drejt anëtarësimit në NATO. Në mënyrë të veçantë, falënderoj kryeministrin e vendit, Sali Berisha, i cili në çdo moment ka qenë në krye të operacionit dhe me të cilin kemi ndarë këto 72 orë, ndër më të vështirat e jetës sime dhe që në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe pa hezitim ka mbështetur të gjitha përpjekjet e Forcave të Armatosura dhe të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes drejt realizimit të qëllimit të tyre për të qenë pjesë e NATO-s. Shpreh vlerësimin tim pozitiv për qëndrimin dhe reagimin realist të opozitës në lidhje me këtë ngjarje dhe inkurajoj çdo përpjekje të saj për të stabilizuar dhe qetësuar situatën. E falënderoj atë për mbështetjen pa hezitim që më kanë dhënë mua si Ministër i Mbrojtjes dhe Forcave të Armatosura dhe i kërkoj asaj që të vazhdojnë me këtë mbështetje. Falenderoj median, e cila ka qenë pranë përpjekjeve të Forcave të Armatosura në përballimin e kësaj situate. Falënderoj miqtë dhe mbështetësit që qëndruan pranë meje në këto ditë të vështira dhe ju jam mirënjohës për të. Falënderoj familjen time, e cila më ka mbështetur vazhdimisht dhe më ka inkurajuar në angazhimin tim si ministër në shërbim të interesave të të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe e kanë mirëkuptuar këtë angazhim edhe pse ju është dashur të sakrifikojnë për këtë gjë”. 

Albania
18 Mars 2008

----------


## Albo

*Majko: Delijorgjin e cova ne prokurori*

Deni Dedej
E Merkure, 19 Mars 2008


Majko pranon se ne vitin 2003, ai ka derguar ne prokurori dosjen e shoqerise "Perparimi", te drejtuar nga Mihal Delijorgji. Madje, sipas tij, per shkelje, nje dosje te tille e ka derguar tre ose kater here ne organin e akuzes, per te sqaruar perfundimisht shkeljet e kesaj kompania. "Kam derguar kete dosje ne prokurori per ndjekje penale 3-4 here, pasi eshte nenshkruar kontrata dhe pas vendimit te Keshillit te Ministrave i ligjeruar date 10 prill i vitit 2003", ka deklaruar ish-ministri i Mbrojtjes, Majko, dje per gazeten "Koha Jone". Duke mohuar qe nje lidhje e tille kontraktore e bere atehere, te kete ndikimin e vete edhe ne keto momente, shume vjet me pas. Nderkohe qe ish-ministri socialist i Mbrojtjes, Pandeli Majko, ka nenvizuar se edhe ne vitin 2003, firma e Delijorgjit, "Alba Demil" ishte nenkontraktore e nje kompanie te fuqishme, e cila lidhi kontraten me Ministrine e Mbrojtjes, te ligjeruar me vendimin e qeverise numer 232, date 10/04/2003. Ish-ministri socialist i Mbrojtjes, nuk e mohon kete, por specifikon arsyet e perse. "Ky ka qene nje kontraktor qe ne beme me "Benz Mercedez" per te prere armatime te renda qe nuk i cmontonim dot. I ofruam cmim per kete mall ne nje kontrate, e cila kaloi me vendim qeverie. Pergjithesisht, ajo ka qene korrekte. Ka pasur zera, po ecem me ngadale dhe une vete cova ne prokurori nje dosje", ka pohuar Majko. Por, me 24 prill 2004, nenkontraktuesi pronari i firmes qe atehere quhej "Perparimi", Mihal Delijorgji shoqerohet ne polici, i akuzuar per evazion fiskal, por me pas gjykohet ne gjykim te lire pasi pagoi 1,2 milione dollare si garanci bankare. Gjithsesi, proceset gjyqesore nuk i tronditen aspak pozitat e Delijorgjit si nenkrontaktor. Sipas Majkos, ai ishte i rregullt ne pagesen e taksave. "Ka pasur nje ndjekje penale per te, por kontraten e kishim me "Benz Mercedesin". Per te, ka ardhur presidenti i saj ne Shqiperi. Me ne s'ka pasur probleme me taksat dhe kontrata ka vazhduar gjate. Ne realizuam me shume se gjysmen dhe kontrata ka vazhduar normalisht edhe ne periudhen e qeverisjes qe erdhi me pas", shprehet Majko. Duke nenvizuar faktin se nje kontrata per asgjesimin e armatimeve dhe municioneve ka vijuar dhe nen qeverisjen e PD, dhe konkretisht nen drejtimin e Ministrise se Mbrojtjes nga ana e ish-ministrit Mediu. Por, Delijorgji vazhdoi aktivitetin e tij te suksesshem si nenkontraktor i Ministrise se Mbrojtjes, duke marre kontrata per firmen tashme me emer te ri "Alba Demil". Kete radhe jo per cmontimin e tankeve, por te municioneve ne fabriken e Gerdecit. "Municionet, thote Majko, ne kohen e socialisteve cmontoheshin vetem ne uzinat ushtarake ne Polican, Mjekes dhe Gramsh. Demontimi i municioneve ne Shqiperi eshte bere vetem ne uzina. Nuk e kuptoj qe nje qeveri qe ben demontim ne Polican dhe ne vende te tjera, perse duhet ta bente ne nje zone te banuar", ka shtuar Majko, duke shigjetuar ne kete rast pasardhesin e tij ne krye te dikasterit te Mbrojtjes. Per here te pare, Majko ka dhene nje informacion ne lidhje me kete proces, pas tragjedise se ndodhur ne Gerdec te Vores.

Koha Jone

----------


## Albo

*Delijorgji: Montova pajisje, punetoret: cmontonim me dore* 

E Marte, 18 Mars 2008

Punetoret e repartit te cmontimit te municioneve ne Gerdec dhe vete pronari i firmes "Alba Demil", Mihal Delijorgji, japin deshmi te kunderta me njeri-tjetrin per grupin hetimor. Ne shpjegimet e dhena ne Prokurorine e Rrethit Gjyqesor Tirane, Delijorgji ka deklaruar se nuk ka pasur konflikte me firmat e tjera, duke rrezuar ne kete menyre pisten e konkurrences te deklaruar nga Prokurorja e Pergjithshme, Ina Rama. Por kreu i kompanise "Perparimi" ka bere te ditur gjithashtu se, "ditet e fundit ka futur ne repart disa makineri, me te cilat edhe kryhej procesi i cmontimit te sasise se municioneve qe ndodheshin aty". Nga ana tjeter, personat e mbijetuar kane shpjeguar per oficeret e policise gjyqesore se gjate gjithe kohes kane punuar ne repart dhe deri ne momentin e shperthimit nuk kane pare makineri per te kryer cmontimin e fishekeve apo predhave. "Puna jone ishte artizanale dhe fisheket cmontoheshin me dore", kane thene punetoret e fabrikes, duke rrezuar deshmine e Delijorgjit. Burime zyrtare nga prokuroria thane dje, per gazeten "KJ", se deshmite e dy paleve do te verifikohen ne ditet e ardhshme, ndersa ka dyshime se jane kryer cmontime te predhave dhe kjo klauzole nuk gjendej ne kontrate. "Kur te behet e mundur keqyrja nga afer e vendit te ngjarjes, mund te flitet edhe per shkaqe konkrete e verifikim deshmish". Grupi hetimor pritet te beje keqyrjen e vendit te ngjarjes per te pare nese ka pasur makineri per cmontimin. Por veshtiresia tjeter eshte fakti se vendi i ngjarjes eshte shkaterruar si pasoje e shperthimit tragjik dhe do te merren ne konsiderate deshmite e punetoreve. Mesohet se diten e ngjarjes jane regjistruar vetem 124 punetore, te cilet ishin duke punuar ne firme. Por nga deshmite e dhena prej punetoreve, rezulton se diten e ngjarjes kane qene me shume. "Deshmite e marra per momentin flasin per persona qe kane punuar ne te zeze, pasi kane qene nen moshen 20 vjec, ose te moshuar", tha nje zyrtar prokurorie. Shperndarja e deshmitareve dhe moskontaktimi me te afermit, per shkak te strehimit ne vende te ndryshme, ka veshtiresuar punen per te evidentuar se sa persona kane qene realisht ne fabrike. 


_Koha Jone
R.Caushaj_

----------


## Albo

*Prokuroria: Kemi pyetur 60 banore dhe punetore* 

E Merkure, 19 Mars 2008

Grupi hetimor i ngritur nga prokuroria e Tiranes dhe ajo e Durresit, me urdher te Prokurores se Pergjithshme, Ina Rama, ka marre ne pyetje deri diten e djeshme mbi 60 persona ne lidhje me tragjedine ne Gerdec. Te pyeturit mesohet se jane banore, punetore dhe ish-punetore te fabrikes se cmontimit. Burime zyrtare nga organi i akuzes thane se ata jane pyetur ne cilesine e personit qe kane pasur dijeni ne lidhje me ngjarjen. Ne deklarimet e dhena, personat e pyetur nga ana e organit te akuzes kane bere te ditur se nje prej familjareve ka qene i regjistruar ne fabrike. Nderkohe qe per te arritur normen ne fundjave, kur nuk shkonte pjesetari i familjes, zevendesoheshin nga pjesetare te tjere, si bashkeshortja se bashku me femijet. Nderkohe qe nga deshmite e dhena nga ana e banoreve te fshatit, ne fabrike diten e ngjarjes ka pasur edhe femije. Burimet bene te ditur se deri tani kane rezultuar qe ne ndermarrje te kene qene per pune persona te tjere, te cilet nuk ishin te regjistruar ne listen e publikuar prej firmes "Alb Demil". 

Por edhe firmat e hedhura ne kontraten e dyte midis paleve do t'i nenshtrohen nje ekspertize nga Instituti Shkencor. Burime nga prokuroria bejne te ditur se firma e hedhur ne kontraten e dyte nga perfaqesuesi amerikan i kompanise "Southern Ammunition", me nenshkrim te pronarit te saj, Patrick Henry, do t'i nenshtrohet nje ekspertize, me qellim vertetimin nese eshte origjinale apo e falsifikuar. Dyshimi per firmen e hedhur ne kontraten e dyte nisi pas deklarimeve te dhena per "Zerin e Amerikes" nga nje prej perfaqesuesve te firmes ne Karolinen e Jugut, se kontrata ka mbaruar me palen shqiptare ne dhjetor te vitit 2007 dhe se nuk kishte te bente me demontimin e predhave ne Gerdec. Perfaqesues te kesaj kompanie me qender ne Karolinen e Jugut, kane shpjeguar dy dite me pare se kontrata me Ministrine e Mbrojtjes te Shqiperise ishte lidhur ne prill te vitit 2007, per te cmontuar municione te kalibrit te vogel dhe kishte perfunduar ne dhjetor te po ketij viti. 

_Koha Jone
R.Caushaj_

----------


## Albo

*"Hetojme ne gjashte pista, perfshi dhe aktin terrorist"*

E Hene, 17 Mars 2008

Prokuroria e Pergjithshme ka ngritur nje grup hetimor i perbere nga 20 prokurore per te hetuar mbi shkaqet e shperthimit. Prokurore, oficere te Prokurorise se Rrethit Gjyqesor Tirane, te Prokurorise se Pergjithshme, por edhe te Durresit, po hetojne ne grupe nper tragjedine e ndodhur pas shperthimit te depos ne repartin e Gerdecit. Ne nje deklarate per shtyp mbremjen e djeshme, Kryeprokuroria Ina Rama ka bere te ditur se, â€œpuna eshte e ndare ne ekipe per te zbardhur te verteten mbi shkaqet e shperthimitâ€. Nga ana tjeter nje grup hetuesish kane zbarkuar edhe ne spitale ku kane marre ne pyetje te mbijetuar, por edhe te aferm te tyre. Rama theksoi se jane pyetur drejtuesit teknik te firmes â€œAlba-Demilâ€ dhe specialiste, te cilet kishin marre persiper procesin e cmontimit. â€œGjithashtu kane dhene shpjegime perpara organit te akuzes, drejtuesit e firmes â€œVrana Securityâ€, e cila kishte marre persiper ruajtjen fizike te objektit ne te cilin kryhet cmontimiâ€, tha Rama per mediat. Por nuk i kane munguar listes te te pyeturve edhe specialiste te ndermarrjes shteterore â€œMeicoâ€, e cila funksionon si strukture prane Ministrise se Mbrojtjes. Kreret e saj kane dhene shpjegime ne cilesine e personave qe kane pasur dijeni per ngjarjen. Sipas kryeprokurores, â€œjo vetem ministri i Mbrojtjes Fatmir Mediu do te thirret ne cilesine e personit qe ka dijeni ne kete hetim, nese eshte e nevojshme, por edhe zyrtare qe kane dijeni per teâ€. E pyetur rreth veprimeve te momentit, ajo sqaroi se eshte sekuestruar nje pjese e konsiderueshme e dokumentacionit ne Ministrine e Mbrojtjes dhe po punohet per te sekuestruar te gjithe dokumentacionin qe lidhet me procesin e cmontimit dhe te demilitarizimit te municionit. E vetmja mangesi e bere e ditur nga ana e kryeprokurores per grupin e hetimit, eshte kontakti me vendin e ngjarjes, per shkak te pamundesise per te shkuar ne vendin e ngjarjes. â€œAsnje femije nuk rezulton te kete qene ne vendin e ngjarjesâ€, tha Rama. Gjashte jane pistat e hetimit te ngritua nga ana e prokurorise. Kryeprokurorja renditi, â€œzbatimin e rregullave te ruajtjes se lendeve plasese, zbatimi i rregullave per rruajtjen e nderteses, ku ishin vendosur lendet plasese, zbatimi i rregullave ku kryej cmontimi i predhave, shperdorimi i detyres, konkurrenca e pandershme dhe akti terrorist. 

Koha Jone
R.Caushaj

----------


## OO7

*Prokuroria hesht për minorenët*

E merkure 19 Mars, 2008
_
Organi i akuzes nje dite me heret kishte thene se s'i kishte rezultuar asnje i mitur ne ekipin e fabrikes. Denoncimet e shtypit i mbyllin gojen prokurorise_

TIRANË - Zyra e shtypit pranë Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme bëri me dije dje, se nuk do të bëjë publike asnjë të dhënë nga procesi hetimor që lidhet me punësimin e personave nën 18 vjeç në fabrikën e Gërdecit. Pas deklaratës së kryeprokurores Ina Rama, e cila vetëm një ditë pas ngjarjes tha se, “nga hetimet tona, nuk rezultoi se në fabrikë ishin të punësuar persona nën moshën 18 vjeç”, fillimisht “Korrieri” e më pas mediat e tjera publikuan një sërë faktesh, se në depot e Gërdecit ishin të punësuar disa persona që ende nuk kanë mbushur moshën për të punuar. Gazeta “Korrieri” është media e parë që publikoi dy intervista me dy adoleshentë, përkatësisht 15 dhe 17 vjeç, të cilët thanë se jo vetëm që punonin në këtë fabrikë, por për të plotësuar normën arrinin të çmontonin rreth 300 predha në ditë, punë për të cilën paguheshin me rreth 1000 lekë. Faktet tronditëse për skllavërinë e të miturve, të publikuara në numrin e djeshëm të “Korrierit”, u pasuan me publikimin e pamjeve nga disa televizione, ku dukeshin qartë disa fëmijë që transportonin predha luftarake. Për këtë çështje, Prokuroria e Përgjithshme vendosi të heshtë, ndoshta për të mos kundërshtuar deklaratën e kryeprokurores, ndërsa grupi hetimor e renditi si çështje të dorës së dytë për nga rëndësia.

*Leonard Bakillari
*_Korrieri_

-----------------------------------------

*Si kryeprokurore e vendosur vetë nga Sali Beu normal që zonja Ina Rama do bëj një  sy qorr e një vesh shurdh për hatër të Sali Beut. Se pastaj do të ishte e kotë e gjithë zhurma e bërë për Sollakun.*

-----------------------------------------

----------


## Albo

*Zbulohet afera shtetërore * 

_Ndoshta kjo është afera më e madhe në historinë postkomuniste shqiptare._

E gjithë afera është përgatitur hap pas hapi, duke përfshirë brenda vetes, kompaninë e armëve “MEICO”, Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes, që insistoi para qeverisë për kalimin e vendimit për çarmatimin privat të municioneve, qeverinë që e mori atë vendim dhe sigurisht dy firmat, amerikanen “Southern Ammunition Company Inc” dhe firmën shqiptare “ALBA DEMIL”. Dhe gjithçka ka funksionuar, pa u vënë re nga askush, pa u bërë asnjë problem, që prej qershorit të vitit të kaluar. Një aferë, që ndoshta do të mbulohej përgjithmonë, po të mos ndodhte tragjedia, e cila po bëhet shkas për një tjetër tragjedi, atë të korrupsionit qeveritar deri në vdekje.

*Skandali*
Më datë 28.12.2006, në Qendrën e Regjistrit të Bizneseve, regjistrohet firma “ALBA DEMIL”. Sipas dokumentit që po publikohet në gazetë, kompania e re kishte si aktivitet “Çmontim, demilitarizim, eksport i armatimeve të të gjitha llojeve të kalibrave etj.” Kompania kishte si aksionere, Mihal Delijorgjin me 75 për qind të aksioneve dhe Patrick Cornelious Henry III, njëkohësisht dhe president i “Southern Ammunition Company Inc”, me 25 për qind të aksioneve. Një lidhje kjo që sipas të dhënave, i ka rrënjët thellë edhe në vendimmarrjen e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe “MEICO”. Në fillim të vitit 2007, pak kohë pasi kjo kompani ishte krijuar, Ministria e Mbrojtjes paraqet në qeveri një projektligj, i cili parashikonte lidhjen e një kontrate me procedurë të drejtpërdrejtë për çmontimin e predhave të kërkuar nga një firmë amerikane. Projekt, ky i refuzuar në atë kohë nga Kryeministria. Por insistimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes vazhdoi edhe më vonë. Më datë 14.3.2007, qeveria “bindet” nga insistimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe miraton vendimin nr.138, “Për procedurën e trajtimit të armëve, teknikës dhe pajisjeve të Forcave të Armatosura, të hequra nga armatimi dhe përdorimi”. Në një nga pikat e këtij vendimi theksohet se, “Armët, teknika, pajisjet, municionet dhe lëndët eksplozive, të kërkuara për përdorim ushtarak, pas negocimeve i shiten kërkuesit më të parë, duke realizuar një çmim sa më të lartë, por jo më të ulët se çmimi i miratuar në pikën 1 të këtij vendimi.” Vendimi hyn në fuqi menjëherë. Me anë të “MEICO’, në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes e vetmja kërkesë që është bërë për çmontimin e municioneve është e firmës amerikane “Southern Ammunition Company Inc”. Vetëm më pak se 3 muaj më vonë, “MEICO”, lidh kontratën me ofruesin më të parë, siç ishte parashikuar në vendimin e qeverisë. Kontrata lidhet më 6 qershor me “Southern Ammunition Company Inc” për çmontimin e predhave. Por në kontratën e firmosur nga “MEICO” dhe kompania amerikane, parashikohej që kjo e fundit të gjente një kompani shqiptare për të punuar në Shqipëri. “SAC Inc do të punësojë/gjejë një kompani shqiptare për zbatimin e programit në Shqipëri, sipas ligjeve shqiptare për aktivitetin industrial.”.
Dhe amerikanët gjejnë si partner shqiptar “ALBA DEMIL”, të krijuar vetëm gjashtë muaj më parë, e cila kishte si aksionerë të vetëm Delijorgjin, me 75 për qind dhe vetë presidentin e SAC, me 25 për qind të aksioneve. Një aferë që duket lehtësisht e zbulueshme nga dokumentet më të thjeshta.

*Zgjedhja e Gërdecit*

Por skandali nuk mbaron këtu. Përfshirja e “MEICO” dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe afera me firmën, marrin përmasa kolosale në paragrafët e tjerë të kontratës.
Lidhja korruptive deri në fatkeqësi mes strukturave të “MEICO” dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, bëhet fatale në zgjedhjen e vendit. Të gjitha hamendësimet për zgjedhjen e rastësishme të vendit, hidhen poshtë nga dokumenti i zbuluar. Në dokumentin e regjistrimit të datës 28.12.2006, “ALBA DEMIL”, ka vendosur si seli  të aktivitetit të saj, pikërisht fshatin Gërdec. Duke vërtetuar kështu katërcipërisht, se “MEICO” dhe Ministria e Mbrojtjes nuk e kanë përcaktuar vendin në bazë konsultimesh me ekspertë. Firma “ALBA DEMIL”, e kishte përcaktuar vendin që më parë, “MEICO” thjeshtë e firmosi kontratën në atë vend. Të gjitha deklarimet e tjera janë të paafta të zhbëjnë këtë dokument. Por e gjithë kjo histori nuk është e frikshme vetëm për viktimat. E gjithë kjo histori, është shumë e frikshme nga lehtësia me të cilat janë kryer të gjitha aferat. Asnjë palë nuk ka pasur frikë nga zbulimi, as “MEICO”, as Ministria e Mbrojtjes dhe as dy firmat, të cilat deklarojnë në dokumente publikë, siç janë ato të regjistrimit, se i ndajnë paratë bashkë dhe se përcaktojnë edhe vendin ku do punohet. Kjo është tragjedia e dytë, më pak e dhimbshme se ajo e Gërdecit, por shumë më e madhe.


*Majko: Punët e Delijorgjit me ministrinë*

Kompanitë e Delijorgjit kanë pasur një histori të gjatë bashkëpunimi me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. Në vitin 2003, firma e tij, atëherë me emrin “Përparimi”, ka fituar një tender tjetër me ministrinë. Sipas Pandeli Majkos, në atë kohë ministër i Mbrojtjes, firma e Delijorgjit ka qenë pjesë e kontratës së lidhur me “Mercedez-Benz” për të prerë armatime të rënda. Në një prononcim për “Top Channel”, Majko thekson se, “I ofruam çmimin për këtë mall në një kontratë, e cila kaloi me vendim qeverie. Përgjithësisht ajo ka qenë korrekte. Ka pasur zëra, por ecëm me ngadalë dhe unë vetë çova në Prokurori një dosje”. Bëhet fjalë për evazionin fiskal shkaktuar nga firma “Përparimi”. Ky i fundit u gjykua në gjendje të lirë, pasi pagoi 1.2 milionë USD garanci. “Ka pasur një ndjekje penale për të, por kontratën e kishim me “Mercedez-Benz”. Për të ka ardhur presidenti i saj në Shqipëri. Me neve s’ka pasur probleme me taksat dhe kontrata ka vazhduar normalisht edhe në periudhën e qeverisjes që erdhi më pas”, thekson Majko. 


*Dokumenti, që vërteton përfitimin nga gëzhojat*

Dokumenti në faksimile ka dalë nga njëra prej zyrave të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, që ka lidhje me aferën e municioneve të Gërdecit. Zyrtari që e ka ndërtuar, i mirinformuar për çështjen, ka llogaritur përfitimin ekzakt të kompanisë amerikane në rastin e kontratës së parë për çmontimin e fishekëve, me kalibër të vogël, 7.62, 12.7 dhe 14.5 mm. Sipas njeriut që njeh edhe vlerën e shitjes për skrap në treg të kësaj sasie gëzhojash, firma blerëse përfiton më shumë se 17 milionë dollarë amerikanë. Duket ushtaraku ka njohuri për shitjen për 1 ton/USD të këtij lloj skrapi dhe e ka pasur më të thjeshtë të vijë në një përfundim matematik, që fatmirësisht është pranë të njëjtit kalkulim që “Panorama” ka bërë në shkrimin e madh të së njëjtës faqe. Sipas ushtarakut që ka pasur dijeni të plotë për përfitimin e blerësit në tregun e lirë të metaleve, shuma e përfituar nga shitja e gëzhojave shkon në 17.3 milionë dollarë, në një kohë që shteti nga shitja e fishekëve ka përfituar 1.3 milionë dollarë. Ushtaraku ka dijeni gjithashtu se një pjesë e këtij fitimi ka shkuar për transport, të cilin e ka zbritur nga shifra zyrtare. Madje, i njëjti për herë të parë i ul një pjesë të vlerës shifrës prej 1.6 milion USD të kontratës së parë të fishekëve, që duhet të shkonte në favor të shtetit. Sipas tij, kjo shifër është arkëtuar në xhepat e (MM) Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes në vlerën 1.3 milion USD. 

*31 milione USD*
Do të përfitonte shteti nëse do të kishte organizuar shitjen për skrap të gëzhojave të municioneve të të dyja kontratave

*2.2 milione USD*
Është përfitimi i shtetit shqiptar sipas marrëveshjes së pranuar mes kompanisë amerikane “Southern...” dhe asaj shqiptare “MEICO”

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*“Çmontim me normë, merrnim fëmijët për ndihmë”*

_“Makinat me municione mbërrinin natën në repart. Zakonisht ishin 40 dhe secila transportonte mesatarisht 150 deri në 180 arka me predha”._ 

Fatos Mahmutaj 

Agim Dova, Nikolin Hazizi dhe Elton Hasa, nga vende të ndryshme në spital pohuan dje të njëjtën gjë. Ishin punëtorë të ngarkim-shkarkimit në repartin e tragjedisë në Gërdec, punë, të cilën e kishin bërë prej muajsh, ndërsa tani kuronin plagët e shumta që kishin marrë dhe të afërmit e zhdukur nën rrënojat e repartit. Dova vetë kishte shpëtuar paq, por nga shpërthimi kishin humbur disa të afërm të tij dhe disa të tjerë ishin plagosur, përfshi edhe mbesën 5-vjeçare, e cila ndodhej në shtëpi rreth një kilometër pranë fabrikës së tmerrit. Vajza 5-vjeçare, Denisa kishte marrë plagë të shumta në kokë dhe trup, ndërsa e ëma, Adile Zguri i rrinte te koka e saj gjithë kohës në repartin e traumave neuropsikiatrike në Spitalin Ushtarak. Zguri tregon se, në momentin e shpërthimit sapo kishte nisur pushimi 30 minutësh i drekës dhe se ajo do shkonte në shtëpi për të ngrënë drekë dhe për të parë fëmijët e mitur. “Kur dola te dera kryesore pashë që aty kishte rënë zjarr, i cili po avanconte nëpër barut drejt pirgut me predha, ndaj të gjithë, instinktivisht shkuam drejt portës dytësore në drejtim të fshatit Gërdec. Aty na kapi edhe shpërthimi, ndërsa vazhduam të ngjiteshim drejt kodrës sipër”, tha ajo duke pohuar se, tashmë nga fisi i saj mungojnë katër persona: Zilie Leti, Zilie Kaca, dhe bashkëshortët Shefki dhe Bukurie Cani, që mendohet se ndodhen të groposur poshtë rrënojave. Vëllai i saj Agimi, ishte një nga punëtorët më të vjetër të fabrikës. Ndërsa Nikolini dhe Eltoni ndodheshin në të njëjtën dhomë në spitalin e djegieve, ku kuronin plagët e shumta që kishin marrë ndërsa i kishte zënë brenda fabrikës vala e shpërthimeve dhe flakët. 

Zoti Elton, kur keni nisur punë në fabrikën e çmontimit të municioneve dhe cila ishte puna jote aty?

Kam filluar të punoj aty që nga qershori i vitit të kaluar kur çmontoheshin fishekë. Diku nga muaji nëntor përfundoi ky proces dhe pas kësaj bëmë afërsisht tre muaj pushim, derisa në janar filluam me predhat. Gjatë gjithë kohës kam punuar në shkarkimin e makinave me municione, isha pjesëtar i njërit prej tre grupeve me nga katër persona që bënin këtë punë. Ndërkohë punoja kryesisht natën, pasi gjatë kësaj kohe vinin aty mjetet. Por kam bërë edhe punë të tjera aty, thuajse të gjitha punët. 

Çfarë sasi municionesh kishte mbërritur në repart deri ditën e tragjedisë?

Çdo natë aty mbërrinin 30-40 kamionë ushtarakë tip “Man” ose “ZIL”, që sillnin predha nga e gjithë Shqipëria. Në fakt nuk na interesonte shumë origjina e tyre se sa sasia. Për çdo mjet që shkarkonin merrnim 12 mijë lekë (të vjetra) si grup. Secila prej makinave që shkarkonim transportonte 150–180 arka predhash, varet nëse ishin teke ose dopjo, pra nëpër kuti ndodhej një apo dy predha. Këto predha ishin të kalibrit 37, 100, 122 dhe 152 mm. Pasi përfundonin procesin në repart gëzhojat e tyre largoheshin sërish jashtë, ku me sa di përfundonin për skrap. 

Mund të na tregosh procesin që kalonin predhat derisa nxirreshin sërish nga reparti-fabrikë?

Pasi i shkarkonim predhat, i vendosnim në fushë të hapur pranë fabrikës. Aty në mëngjes i merrnin punëtorët dhe fillonin çmontimin. Punohej në grupe me nga katër persona, që thuajse në të gjithë rastet ishin anëtarë të së njëjtës familje. Burrat e çdo grupi hapnin arkat dhe kur ishin predha të zakonshme hiqnin djegoret, të cilat i largonin tutje. Pastaj me radhë nxirrnin gëzhojën që gratë e kthenin përmbys për t’i derdhur barutin në një thes. Mesatarisht çdo predhë e madhe mbante 7 kilogramë barut. Ndërsa pjesën tjetër të saj, të cilës i ishte hequr djegorja e hidhnim në një shesh, ku sapo bëhej një sasi e caktuar ngarkonim kovën e fadromës që e nxirrte në anë të repartit, diku pranë hyrjes. Gëzhojat pastaj transportoheshin në fabrikë ku gratë me thika gërryenin grason dhe pastaj këto ngarkoheshin sërish nëpër kamionë për të shkuar në shkrirje.  Ndërsa në rastin kur predhat ishin blindëshpuese, procesi ishte disi më i vështirë. Këto ishin të montuara dhe burrat pasi i nxirrnin i futnin mbrapsh në disa vrima në beton derisa hynte tërësisht gëzhoja. Ndërsa nga ana e predhës futnin një tub, që e lëviznin lart–poshtë dhe anash derisa predha lëvizte nga vendi dhe pastaj ndiqeshin të njëjtat procedura, si në rastin e predhave të çmontuara. 

Po me barutin, predhat dhe djegoret ç’ndodhte?

Baruti, i cili ishte edhe shkaktari i tragjedisë së mëvonshme futej nëpër thasë të mëdhenj, që stivoheshin në fushë të hapur. Kur bëhej një sasi e caktuar baruti magazinohej nëpër 12 kontenierët që ndodheshin të vendosur në qendër të repartit. Katër prej tyre ishin bosh, tre plot dhe tre të mbushur përgjysmë. Thuhej që këto do dërgoheshin në një fabrikë që prodhonte fishekë gjuetie. Ndërsa predhat e çelikta pa djegore stivoheshin në hyrje të repartit dhe në një pikë tjetër midis fabrikës dhe kontenierëve të barutit. Po kështu edhe djegoret ishin grumbulluar në një pikë sipër repartit. 

Kush ju kishte punësuar juve, sa paguheshit dhe i merrnit në kohë pagat?

Unë dëgjova se kishte vende pune në fabrikë dhe u paraqita aty.  Fola me një person që quhej Tani. (Edhe Nikolin Hazizi thotë se ka folur me këtë person. Ndërsa Agimi tha se, personi që e kishte punësuar quhej Vangjel, por që nuk ia dinin mbiemrin. shën.red). (Të njëjtës pyetje Agim Dova iu përgjigj: “U paraqita te fabrika bashkë me gruan dhe dy motrat e mia. Vangjeli na tha për kushtet e punës dhe pagesën. Kështu që ramë dakord të paguheshim nga 10 mijë lekë të vjetra dita. Unë më pas kalova te ngarkim-shkarkimi i mjeteve ku kishim pagesa të tjera, pak më të mira. Rrogat paguheshin në kohë, çdo datë një ose 2 të muajit ne merrnim paratë në dorë për ditët e punës. Edhe leje nëse kërkoje të jepnin, ndërkohë ne nuk kishim asnjë kontratë pune me shkrim”. 

Sa ishte norma e punës?

Tek çmontimi çdo grup duhet të dorëzonte në përfundim të punës 1050 gëzhoja, ndërsa te heqja e grasos nuk kishte normë. Aty çdo punonjës, kryesisht punon gra, duhet të pastronin aq sa të mundnin. Aty përflitej se kontrata e firmës me ministrinë përfundonte më 31 mars, ndaj duheshin çmontuar sa më shumë predha. 

Mendoni se kishte ende vende pune bosh aty?

Aty nuk ishte kthyer askush pas që kërkonte punë. Mjaftonte të paraqiteshe grup me katër persona dhe nëse u mbushej mendja të merrnin menjëherë në punë. Vumë re që kohët e fundit përflitej se brenda muajit mars duhej të përfundohej gjithçka, kjo bëri që të shtoheshin ritmet e punës, çka solli edhe uljen e zbatimit të rregullave të sigurisë. Por edhe pas kësaj, nuk mund të them se siguria në punë nuk respektohej fare, pasi çdokujt i dhimbej jeta dhe se pasojat merreshin me mend. 

_Panorama_

----------


## Albo

*“Delijorgji, jo probleme konkurrence”*

TIRANE – Mihal Delijorgji dhe kompania në pronësi të tij “Alba Demil” nuk kanë pasur probleme me konkurrentët gjatë aktivitetit të tyre për çmontimin e predhave në Gërdec. Kështu janë shprehur burimet zyrtare nga hetimi i tragjedisë, të cilat thanë se biznesmeni i hekurit Mihal Delijorgji e ka mohuar të ketë pasur probleme me konkurrentë që operojnë në fushën e tij. Edhe verifikimet e organit të akuzës nuk kanë gjetur ndonjë provë për të besuar se tragjedia mund të jetë shkaktuar nga konkurrentët e firmës “Alba Demil”, me qëllimin për t’i prishur punë asaj në fitimet e mëdha që arrinte me çmontimin dhe shitjen e predhave për metal brenda e jashtë vendit.

*Hetimi: Në fabrikë municione më shumë se sasia e deklaruar*

TIRANE – Edhe gjatë ditës së djeshme, Prokuroria është përpjekur të administrojë dokumente e informacione rreth sasisë së municioneve që ndodheshin në fabrikë në momentin që ndodhi shpërthimi. Në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes dhe në zyrat e firmës “Alba Demil” e regjistruar në gjykatë në dhjetor 2006, nuk janë gjetur dokumente apo të dhëna për sasinë e saktë të municioneve dhe barutit që ndodhej në fabrikë në momentin kur ndodhi tragjedia. Grupi hetimor i tragjedisë së Gërdecit, gjithsesi ka dyshime dhe informacione operative, se në fabrikë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme kanë hyrë më tepër sasi municionesh e predhash sesa shuma e deklaruar. Kjo dyshohet se është bërë me qëllim rritjen e volumit të punës, pasi edhe norma ditore e caktuar për punëtorët ka qenë mjaft e lartë. Një normë e tillë për numrin e predhave të çmontuara në ditë, kishte detyruar shumë punëtorë të fabrikës të merrnin me vete edhe fëmijët e tyre të mitur për t’i ndihmuar në çmontimin e sa më shumë predhave, me qëllim realizimin e normës së vendosur nga drejtuesit e kompanisë së çmontimit. Hetuesit gjithsesi nuk e parashikuan të vështirë procesin e llogaritjes së sasisë së municionit që ndodhej në fabrikë më 15 mars. Të paktën imazhet filmike të shpërthimeve dhe pasojat e tragjedisë, tregojnë se sasia e predhave dhe e barutit ka qenë e lartë.     t.s

_Panorama_

----------


## Albo

*“Predhat, Delijorgji pa licencë”*

Prokuroria, e cila prej pesë ditësh po heton tragjedinë e ndodhur në fshatin Gërdec, nuk ka gjetur ende asnjë dokument që tregon se firma shqiptare “Alba Demil”, me pronar Mihal Delijorgjin, ka pasur licencë për çmontimin e pre-dhave ushtarake. 

Trazhgim Sokolaj

Lajmi konfirmohet nga burime zyrtare të Prokurorisë, të cilat thanë se pavarësisht numrit të madh të dokumenteve të sekuestruara dhe veprimeve hetimore të bëra, ende nuk është gjetur ndonjë licencë e firmës “Alba Demil” për çmontimin e predhave. Mungesa e një dokumenti të tillë, sipas hetuesve, bën përgjegjëse jo vetëm firmën në pronësi të Mihal Delijorgjit, por edhe ndërmarrjen shtetërore “Meico”, e cila ka nënshkruar kontratë me një subjekt pa licencë për çmontimin dhe përpunimin e predhave luftarake të artilerisë së rëndë. Zotërimi i licencës nënkupton se firma ka specialistët dhe pajisjet e nevojshme për të kryer çmontimin e municioneve brenda kushteve të sigurisë pa shkaktuar rrezik për shtetasit dhe punëtorët. Ndërmarrja “Meico” me drejtor Ylli Pinarin, tashmë i ndaluar në polici, e cila ishte në varësi të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, duket se është përgjegjëse edhe në një tjetër moment. Nga verifikimet e Prokurorisë në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes, por edhe nga pyetja e dëshmitarëve, nuk provohet në asnjë moment që “Meico”, e cila kishte nënshkruar kontratën për çmontimin e predhave, të ketë ushtruar ndonjë kontroll apo monitorim për mënyrën dhe kushtet në të cilat bëhej përpunimi i predhave luftarake. Ligji dhe kontrata, në fakt, bënin përgjegjëse ndërmarrjen “Meico” për mbikëqyrjen dhe kontrollin e procesit të çmontimit të predhave, me qëllim zbatimin e kushteve të sigurisë dhe shmangien e rrezikut. Këto duket se kanë qenë shkeljet që shkaktuan ndalimin e drejtorit të ndërmarrjes “Meico”, Ylli Pinari, në polici me urdhër të Prokurorisë së Tiranës.

*Abuzimet*
Veprimet hetimore të Prokurorisë së Tiranës kanë zbuluar deri dje elemente që tregojnë se puna në fabrikën e çmontimit të armatimeve në Gërdec, nuk i nënshtrohej rregullave strikte të parashikuara për një veprimtari të tillë. Sipas dëshmive të dhëna nga punëtorët për grupin e hetimit, lëvizja e predhave, barutit, djegoreve dhe gëzhojave bëhej në mënyrë të çrregullt. Prokuroria ka administruar dje në dosjen penale të tragjedisë së ndodhur pas shpërthimit të 15 marsit në Gërdec, katër kontrata për çmontimin e predhave. Dy prej këtyre kontratave janë nënshkruar mes ndërmarrjes “Meico” dhe kompanisë amerikane SAC, ndërsa dy kontrata të tjera janë firmosur mes firmës amerikane dhe “Alba Demil” në pronësi të Mihal Delijorgjit. Kontrata e dytë e nënshkruar mes ndërmarrjes “Meico” dhe firmës amerikane është dërguar për ekspertizë, pasi firma e hedhur nga përfaqësuesi amerikan është e ndryshme nga firma e hedhur prej tij në kontratën e parë, ndërsa asaj i mungon edhe vula e firmës amerikane. Mëngjesin e djeshëm, Prokuroria ka vendosur lirimin e Agim Vranjës, administrator i kompanisë së sigurimit fizik që ruante fabrikën e çmontimit të predhave. Ai ka thënë se përfaqësuesit e firmës “Alba Demil” i kishin kërkuar atij të angazhonte vetëm dy policë në ruajtjen e fabrikës dhe ai kishte zbatuar kërkesën e klientit të tij, duke qenë i gatshëm të angazhonte më tepër policë privatë nëse i kërkohej një gjë e tillë. Prokuroria ka vendosur të mbajë në gjendje arresti Ylli Pinarin, drejtor i ndërmarrjes shtetërore “Meico” dhe dy të ndaluarit e tjerë, Mihal Delijorgji, president i firmës “Alba Demil” dhe Dritan Minxholi, drejtor teknik i fabrikës së çmontimit. Ata akuzohen për veprën penale të “shkeljes së rregullave mbi lëndët plasëse, djegëse dhe radioaktive”. 

*Shpërthimi*
Hetimet e Prokurorisë kanë mundur të mbledhin dëshmi dhe informacione edhe rreth mekanizmit të shpërthimit. Sipas hetuesve, dy shpërthimet e mëdha duhet të jenë shkaktuar prej ndonjë predhe të aktivizuar, e cila ka goditur katër kontejnerë që ishin mbushur me barutin e nxjerrë për disa ditë nga predhat që ishte grumbulluar në hyrje të fabrikës. “Kontejnerët ku ishte grumbulluar baruti ishin prej metali, ndërsa në pjesën e brendshme të tyre kanë qenë të veshur me një gomë plastike. Djegia e barutit që ndodhej në to është shkaktuar nga ndonjë predhë, e cila duhet të ketë goditur kontejnerët duke depërtuar shtresën metalike të tyre”, thanë më tej hetuesit. Ata thanë se gjithashtu po verifikohet edhe vendimmarrja që ka përcaktuar fshatin e Gërdecit si vendin ku do të bëhej çmontimi i predhave luftarake dhe depozitimi i tyre, në afërsi të zonës së banuar nga dhjetëra qytetarë të mbërritur aty vitet e fundit, kryesisht nga zona e Martaneshit.  

*Fëmijët*
Verifikimi i listave të punonjësve të firmës së çmontimit të predhave në Gërdec, ka provuar se të paktën 18 persona që ndodhen në listë nuk gjenden në regjistrat e zgjedhësve të procesit të fundit zgjedhor. Kjo tregon se ata janë nën moshën 18 vjeç. Më shumë se 18 punëtorë të pyetur nga Prokuroria janë shprehur se detyroheshin të merrnin edhe fëmijët e tyre në punë gjatë çmontimit të municioneve ,me qëllim arritjen e normës ditore për numrin e predhave luftarake të çmontuara. Një fakt i tillë është pohuar nga dhjetëra dëshmitarë. 

*Specialistët*
Hetimet e Prokurorisë së Tiranës kanë zbuluar se firma “Alba Demil” kishte angazhuar dy ushtarakë në rezervë për të mbikëqyrur procesin e çmontimit të predhave në fabrikën e Gërdecit. Të dy këta oficerë mësohet se janë ndodhur brenda fabrikës në momentin e shpërthimeve të mëdha dhe për pasojë ata kanë humbur jetën. Gjithsesi, sipas hetuesve, numri prej dy ushtarakësh që verifikonin procesin e çmontimit nga punëtorët e patrajnuar për këtë proces është i ulët, pasi ata nuk mund të verifikonin dhe të kontrollonin njëkohësisht gjithë procesin e çmontimit.    

Dëmshpërblimi Prokuroria ka menduar edhe për dëmshpërblimin e personave të dëmtuar nga tragjedia e Gërdecit. Kështu janë shprehur dje burime të Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme, të cilët kanë refuzuar të bëjnë komente të mëtejshme. Sipas tyre, ndryshimet e vitit të kaluar në Kodin Penal dhe në Kodin e Procedurës Penale, parashikojnë veç personave përgjegjësi penale edhe ndaj personave juridikë, në këtë rast firma “Alba Demil”, e cila mund të gjobitet në një proces gjyqësor në vlerën e dëmit të shkaktuar të prekurve nga tragjedia.    

*Pistat*
Të gjitha pistat e hetimit të deklaruara pak ditë më parë nga Prokurorja e Përgjithshme, Ina Rama, mësohet se janë ende në verifikim nga grupi hetimor i tragjedisë së Gërdecit. Sipas burimeve nga organi i akuzës, momentalisht nuk mund të përjashtohet asnjë prej versioneve hetimore të ngjarjes. Pak ditë më parë, kryeprokurorja Ina Rama renditi shkeljen e rregullave të sigurisë, konkurrencën apo një akt të qëllimshëm kriminal, si variante të mundshme të hetimit për tragjedinë e ndodhur në Gërdec pas shpërthimit të fabrikës së çmontimit të predhave. 

Panorama

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Jam kurioz te di se ke ka mare prokuroria ne cilesine e ekspertit per te arritur ne perfundimin e shpejte te arrestimit te atyre individeve, qe kuptohet, jane drejt-per-drejt te implikuar ne ate ngjarje aq te rende tragjike?

----------


## OO7

> Jam kurioz te di se ke ka mare prokuroria ne cilesine e ekspertit per te arritur ne perfundimin e shpejte te arrestimit te atyre individeve, qe kuptohet, jane drejt-per-drejt te implikuar ne ate ngjarje aq te rende tragjike?


Kë tjetër përvecse bashkëpuntorët qeveritarë. Mos shiko këta ti se këta janë koka turku. Do lirohen së shpejti dhe këta po hë.

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Zyra e shtypit të ambasadës së SHBA në Tiranë ka pranuar kërkesën e Prokurorisë shqiptare për të kontribuar në hetimet që po kryhen për të zbardhur shkaktarët e tragjedisë*.

Prokuroria e Tiranes i kërkoi SHBA-ve bashkëpunim për të kryer një hetim të plotë ndaj kompanisë amerikane Southern Ammunition Company, (SAC) e cila nënshkroi vitin e kaluar me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes, një kontrastë prej 2 milion 200 mijë dollarë për çmontimin dhe shkatërrimin e municioneve të vjetra , të grumbulluara në Gërdec të Vorës.

Përmes një letre drejtuar ambasadës së SHBA-ve në Tiranë, organi i akuzës kërkon ndihmë në dy drejtime: në angazhimin e hetuesve nga FBI si edhe në identifikimin e viktimave, të karbonizuara nga shpërthimi katastrofik i municioneve në mesditën e 15 Marsit.

Zyra e shtypit të ambasadës së SHBA në Tiranë tha për DW se pranohet kërkesa e Prokurorisë për të kontribuar në hetimet që po kryhen për të zbardhur shkaktarët e tragjedisë së Gërdecit. Të njëjtat burime bëjnë të ditur se citoj "SHBA-të do të procedojnë në mënyrën e duhur" dhe kompania amerikane në fjalë nuk ka kontaktuar asnjëherë me zyrtarët e ambasadës së Shteteve të Bashkuara në Tiranë.

Hetimet ndaj kompanisë amerikane filluan dje kur mbi të ranë hije të forta dyshimi për përfshirje në afera korruptive për përfitime financiare të paligjshme.

Grupi që po heton mbi tragjedinë e Gërdecit, ku deri tani rezultojnë 17 të vrarë, dhjetëra të humbur dhe një fshat i tërë i rrafshuar, gjeti në Regjistrin Kombëtar të Bizneseve se Drejtori i komppnisë amerikane, Patrik Henri, është bashkëpronar, me 25% të aksioneve në kompaninë shqiptare Alba Demil, e cila u nënkontraktua nga kompania shtetërore MEIKO për të realizuar kontratën që SAC nënshkroi në Prill të viti 2007 me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes.

Ndryshe nga deklarimi i përfaqësuesve të kompanisë amerikane se kontrata e saj me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes së Shqipërisë përfundoi në fund të vitit 2007, në Regjisttin Kombetar të Bizneseve ka një të vërtetë tjetër: kompania amerikane është bashkëpronare me ALB Demil, me afat të pacaktuar.

Fakte të tjera si shfrytëzimi i punës së fëmijëve. i punës së zezë të të rriturve nga fshati Gërdec , ku ndodhi tragjedia , nga ana e kompanisë shqiptare Alba Demil shtojnë argumentat e dyshimeve për përfshirjen edhe të kompanisë amerikane në afera korruptive.



Ani Ruci


DW

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Perse ai salimandra uleret ne parlament se kryeministri e keshilli i ministrave nuk paskan dore e njohuri per reparte apo depo si ajo e Gerdecit.

Sa me shume uleret ai, po e quaj njeri, aq me i fajshem eshte!

Uleritjen e kryen per ti bere presion prokurorise qe te mos e therrase me cilesine e deshmitarit ... 

ke faj sali, ke faj, njesoj me ate qe vodhi lopen ...

----------


## RaPSouL

*Baze: Tragjedia e Gërdecit, histori e pastër korrupsioni*

Flet gazetari i njohur: Investimi personal i Mediut


Analisti Mero Baze ka treguar në një intervistë për "Shqip" detajet e hetimit që ai personalisht ka bërë mbi kompaninë e Delijorgjit. Baze e ka cilësuar tragjedinë e Gërdecit si një histori korrupsioni dhe një histori aksidenti. Analisti Baze, i njohur si njeri i afërt brenda Partisë Demokratike, ka deklaruar se "media ishte në anën e fatzinjve, ndërsa Berisha në anën e Fatmir Mediut". Ai kërkon që qeveria t‘i nënshtrohet votëbesimit

në Kuvend, por thotë se një emër potent për të zëvendësuar Mediun është Sabri Godo. "Ekziston vetëm një shpresë e vakët që për mua lidhet me emrin e Sabri Godos. Nëse ai rikthehet në krye të partisë urgjentisht këto javë, ai mund të jetë një ministër i mirë i Mbrojtjes. Ai ka përvojën e duhur, qetësinë e duhur dhe kulturën e duhur shtetërore për ta bërë atë punë dhe për t‘i ridhënë jetë asaj që ju e quani Parti Republikane", tha Baze. 

Zoti Baze, ju ishit i pari që denoncuat në gazetë lobimin ndërmjet Mediut dhe kompanisë amerikane "Southern Amonition". Sipas jush, cila është pjesa e errët e kësaj marrëveshjeje?

Është një histori e pastër korrupsioni në të cilën unë kam ndeshur rastësisht muaj më parë, kur mësova se kompania e zotit Delijorgji shiste produkte plumbi në disa fonderi të vogla në Shqipëri dhe kërkonte paret pa faturë. Kjo më shtyu të hetoj se ku e gjente ai plumbin dhe me se merrej. Duke gërmuar më doli përpara një histori e tërë tipike mafioze, të cilën isha bërë gati ta bëja publike paditur se do të ndodhte shpërthimi. Për të qenë i sinqertë, unë do të fokusohesha te historia e korrupsionit dhe jo te rreziku civil që ajo përbënte, se për të nuk isha vetë aq i ndërgjegjshëm. Madje jo vetëm unë, por dhe një koleg gazetar i gazetës "New Jork Times", me të cilin konsultova disa prej fakteve që kisha grumbulluar lidhur me kompaninë amerikane, nuk kishte parandjenjën se aty do të ndodhte ndonjë tragjedi siç ndodhi, por kishte thjesht idenë se kishim të bënim me një trafik të pastër në industrinë ushtarake të mbështetur nga ministri i Mbrojtjes, Fatmir Mediu. Pjesa më e errët e kësaj historie është investimi personal i Fatmir Mediut në këtë aferë. Tentimi i tij që prokurimi të bëhej direkt nga Këshilli i Ministrave është skandaloz dhe i mjaftueshëm që ai tashmë të arrestohet për tentim të kapjes së shtetit për interesa private. Në relacionin që ai ka dërguar e shpall SAC si një nga tri kompanitë më të specializuara në botë për këtë punë, sidomos për kalibra fishekësh të vegjël, ndërkohë që siç rezulton, ajo është thjesht një kompani spekulative dhe pa autoritet për të qenë partnere e një qeverie të besueshme. Skenari, sipas meje, ka qenë i thjeshtë. Delijorgji ka marrë siguri nga autoritetet e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes për këtë kontratë ka gjetur letrat e një kompanie amerikane jo serioze, u ka dhënë një përqindje të caktuar atyre dhe ka fituar një monopol fitimprurës që shkaktoi në finale një tragjedi të pashembullt. Problemi më i madh që unë shikoj nga pikëpamja politike është sikur të mos kishte ndodhur tragjedia. Sikur kjo të mos kish ndodhur dhe unë të botoja dokumentet, do të akuzohesha se mund të kem ndonjë interes personal, apo se mund t‘i kisha kërkuar ndonjë tender zotit Mediu dhe s`ma kishte dhënë. Kështu kanë vepruar deri më sot për gjithë akuzat që u janë bërë. Kjo histori është e rëndë edhe pa viktimat në mes. Është e rëndë se është histori e pastër e korrupsionin shtetëror. Është histori tipike mafioze, ku pleksen shumë fije që nisin nga zyrat e qeverisë. Me viktimat e shpërthimit, çmimi i saj bëhet i rëndë dhe i papërballueshëm për një qeveri të mbushur me njerëz mendjelehtë.


Katastrofa e Gërdecit po komentohet me tone të kundërta nga të dyja palët. Sipas jush, cilat janë përmasat reale të kësaj tragjedie? 

Është apokaliptike për nga përmasat. Thelbi i saj qëndron tek arroganca e trafikantëve. Ata kanë qenë të sigurt se janë njerëz të lidhur me shtetin dhe nuk kanë pyetur për qytetarët. Ata kanë qenë arrogantë. Kanë pas lidhje diskete me ministrin dhe njerëz afër tij, kanë marrë siguri nga njerëz afër Kryeministrit se askush nuk i prek dhe janë sjellë me qytetarët si skllevër. Ata janë treguar barbarë se kanë vepruar në emër të një fuqie të panjohur për banorët e Gërdecit. Ata kanë zgjedhur vetë vendin, vetë kontratën, vetë çmimin, vetë punëtorët e pakualifikuar dhe vetë kompaninë amerikane. Kanë qenë realisht tutorë të këtij pushteti dhe kjo është e turpshme. Ky është thelbi i tragjedisë. Zjarri dhe katastrofa u shkaktuan se ata nuk guxonte askush t‘i urdhëronte të zbatonin rregullat. Ata ishin duke nxjerrë fitimet e tyre, pasi fitimet e shefave i kishin ndarë më parë, ndaj nuk guxonte t‘u fliste njeri. Kjo është përmasa më tragjike e asaj katastrofe. Në atë zjarr u shkrumbua dhe miti antikorrupsion i kësaj qeverie. 

Ju thoni se keni gërmuar muaj më parë në këtë histori. Pse e botuat ditën që ndodhi tragjedia? 

Isha i vendosur që do ta botoja, por isha i penguar nga mungesa e sensibilitetit që ekziston për korrupsionin kur shkruan në media. E përfytyroja se nuk do të kishte efektin real që duhet të kishte. Por ajo që më bëri përshtypje ishte sjellja e ish-ministrit Mediu, të cilin unë e njoh prej 20 vitesh. Sapo mori vesh që unë po gërmoja në këtë histori muaj më parë, ai nisi një fushatë të paprinciptë tavolinash, duke kapur çdo njeri që më njihte mua dhe i adresonte duke u bërë qesharakë. Më akuzonte mua se po përpiqesha të organizoja një "grup armiqësor" që do të rrëzonte nga pushteti Sali Berishën dhe se kisha kërkuar gjatë kohës së zgjedhjes së Presidentit të shkohej në zgjedhje të parakohshme. Dukeshin qesharake për ata që i dëgjonin, por jo për mua që e dija nga se ishte i shqetësuar Mediu. U bë qesharak deri në fund me këtë histori, a thua se unë kisha nën komandë ndonjë celulë terroriste që do vriste Sali Berishën. Se ndryshe unë nuk kam si ta rrëzoj nga pushteti në të cilin e kam ndihmuar të ngjitet. Për ta rrëzuar atë, duhet të kesh vota, duhet të jesh deputet, ose ministër hajdut që ta diskreditosh. Unë s`kam asnjë votë, asnjë post dhe asnjë mekanizëm që ta bëj këtë. Është po ashtu e vërtet se në një emisionin televiziv, gjatë kohës së negociatave të Presidentit, kur doli direkt Mediu dhe Gjinushi dhe thanë të gëzuar se kishin një kandidat për President që ishte një oficer, kushëri i parë i kunatit të Fatmir Mediut, unë thashë nga studioja se tani ka më shumë se kurrë shanse Bamir Topi, ose në të kundërt vendi shkon në zgjedhje të parakohshme. Ky e kthen përmbys këtë fakt publik dhe thotë se kisha bërë gati njerëz që do të votonin kundër Topit, njerëz që zoti Topi e di kush janë dhe nuk i mban mëri Mediut. Aq banal u bë në këtë pikë, sa dhe çdo sulm që i bëhej në media ma adresonte mua. Kohë më parë një gazetë bulevardeske, që ende nuk e kam lexuar edhe sot dhe as që ja njoh botuesin, kishte botuar një histori rozë për të, dhe ai dërgoi njerëz natën në shtypshkronjë për ta bllokuar, duke alarmuar ndërkohë gjithë miqtë e mi se unë po i bija më qafë. Ngjante gati si një skizofreni e tij, vetëm pse kish kuptuar se unë kisha hyrë në zemër të një historie më të vërtet kriminale. Kjo më qetësoi dhe natyrisht më inkurajoi ta botoja atë i pari ditën e parë pas tragjedisë. 

Shpërthimi tronditi, siç pritej, qeverinë "Berisha", duke vënë në provë mazhorancën e djathtë. Sipas jush, dorëheqja e Mediut ishte në kohën e duhur dhe a është e mjaftueshme vetëm kjo për të kaluar krizën?

Nuk më duket se qeveria po e kupton realisht përgjegjësinë e saj për këtë tragjedi. Thash që kjo është një histori korrupsioni dhe jo një histori aksidenti. Qeveria po përpiqet ta trajtojë atë si aksidentet në miniera. Në të vërtetë, sikur të mos kishte ndodhur shpërthimi, askush nuk do të kishte hetuar Mediun dhe Delijorgjin për këtë histori korrupsioni. Ata do t`ia kishin hedhur pa lagur, siç ka mundur t`ia hedhë i njëjti person për vite të tëra. Kjo na lë shije të hidhur dhe na bën të besojmë se histori të tjera të fjetura korrupsioni flenë në ndërgjegjen e vrarë të kësaj qeverie. Dhe ato nuk mund të zgjohen të gjitha me bomba. Duhet të zgjohen dhe të zbulohen normalisht nga shteti ligjor. Është kosto e madhe të largosh Fatmir Mediun, një fluturak mendjelehtë me lidhje tepër të dyshimta shoqërore dhe sociale, me një kosto të tillë. Kjo krizë nuk ka më lidhje me ikjen e Fatmir Mediut. Kjo krizë ka lidhje me faktin se korrupsioni po bën kërdinë dhe po trimëron gangsterët, të cilët tashmë kanë në dorë dhe jetën tonë. 

A do të jetë i lehtë zëvendësimi i ministrit të Mbrojtjes dhe sipas jush, a duhet ta ketë PD-ja këtë dikaster, apo ta marrë sërish Partia Republikane?

Togfjalëshi "Partia Republikane" duhet riparë me kujdes. Kryetari i kësaj partie nuk mund të jetë më aleat i kësaj shumice. Është njeri i implikuar në një histori të thellë korrupsioni dhe njollos gjithë portretin e shumicës, e cila po përpiqet t‘i bëjë tualet vetes para zgjedhjeve. Ajo parti tashmë duhet të reflektojë vetë për banalitetin në të cilin është zhytur nën drejtimin e Fatmir Mediut. Ekziston vetëm një shpresë e vakët që për mua lidhet me emrin e Sabri Godos. Nëse ai rikthehet në krye të partisë urgjentisht këto javë, ai mund të jetë një ministër i mirë i Mbrojtjes. Ai ka përvojën e duhur, qetësinë e duhur dhe kulturën e duhur shtetërore për ta bërë atë punë dhe për t‘i ridhënë jetë asaj që ju e quani Parti Republikane, por që unë e njoh dhe e di që janë një tufë shokësh të Fatmir Mediut si ai dhe shpesh shumë më keq se ai. Nëse bëhet fjalë për atë parti, ajo duhet të nxirret jashtë koalicionit me vendim politik. Kush deputet do të qëndrojë me të, le të qëndrojë dhe të votëbesohet qeveria. Thashë, i vetmi shpëtim është emri i Sabri Godos dhe vullneti i tij për ta ndryshuar atë kënetë që ka prodhuar drejtimi i Fatmir Mediut.

Zëra të veçantë në PD kanë kërkuar një analizë të thellë të situatës. Sipas jush, a duhet dhe a do të ketë një reflektim nga strukturat e selisë blu për situatën?

Reflektimi duhet të ketë në qendër pikërisht raportet me histori të tilla të rënda korrupsioni. PD dhe qeveria duhet të heqin dorë dhe të distancohen publikisht nga teoria se ata që bëjnë akuza për korrupsion kanë interesa personale. Kjo teori i ka zhytur ata në korrupsion dhe i ka bërë krejt të pabesueshëm në opinion publik. Kjo histori e rëndë korrupsioni s`do të kish dalë në sipërfaqe me këtë qartësi sikur vendi të mos ish ndriçuar nga flakët e Gërdecit. Por kjo shoqëri nuk është e gatshme të paguajë këtë çmim për çdo histori të ngjashme korrupsioni. Qeveria dhe stafi i Kryeministrit është i mbushur me njerëz të fryrë si tullumbace nga arroganca e pushtetit, por është e dhimbshme që tullumbacet të shfryhen me predha, kur mund të shpohen me një gjemb të vogël, aq sa meritojnë. 

Ditët e fundit po shtohen gjithnjë e më shumë zërat e një, ta themi, "fërkimi" mes Kryeministrit Berisha dhe Presidentit Topi për krizën, por edhe për emrin e ministrit të ri të Mbrojtjes. Sipas jush, çfarë zhvillimesh pritet të sjellë mbledhja e Këshillit të Sigurisë Kombëtare?

Nuk jam në dijeni të fërkimeve të tilla, sidomos për emrin e ministrit. Por ka një qëndrim të ndryshëm të tyre në lidhje me krizën. Presidenti Topi është treguar më i matur dhe nuk ka hyrë në spiralen e justifikimit të situatës. Nuk ka bërë përpjekje të justifikojë strukturat e ushtrisë, megjithëse është Komandant i Përgjithshëm, nuk ka bërë përpjekje për të justifikuar punën e zezë, as kontraktorët fantazmë amerikanë. Kjo do të thotë se është i qetë dhe i distancuar nga kjo histori. Kryeministri, me sa di unë, nuk ka pas asnjë arsye të futej në këtë spirale dhe të merrte përsipër pa shkak minimalisht mendjelehtësinë e Fatmir Mediut, të cilën e njeh. Ai duhet të sillej si Kryeministër dhe t‘u tregonte vendin gjithë përgjegjësve të kësaj historie. 

Kryeministri ka fajësuar median për manipulim me ngjarjen. Si e komentoni ju këtë? 

Ishte një deklaratë nervoze, që shpresoj t`ia kenë dhënë këshilltarë të këqij, nga ata që e kanë zakon t‘i shtyjnë kryeministrat të hedhin një hap përpara, sa herë që janë buzë greminës. Dhe një hap përpara kur je buzë greminës është fundi. Media shqiptare ka bërë një mrekulli me tragjedinë e Gërdecit dhe për orë e ditë të tëra ka zëvendësuar shtetin që mungonte. Media ka mbledhur gjak për viktimat, ka sensibilizuar shqiptarët dhe të huajt për solidaritet, është futur mes zjarrit dhe ka nxjerrë viktimat dhe natyrisht ka diskretituar ata që duheshin diskretituar. Media ishte në anën e "Fatzinjve" që vdiqën dhe jo në anën e Fatmirit që i vdiq. Kryeministri është i lirë të zgjedhë të jetë me kë të dojë. 

Gazeta juaj, por edhe media të tjera, kanë sjellë fakte për aferën e tregtisë së armëve. Mendoni ju se Prokuroria do t‘i çojë hetimet deri në fund? 

Nuk duhet ta paragjykojmë punën e prokurorisë. Është mirë t‘i japim kohë dhe ta vëmë në provë Kryeprokuroren e re. Faktet janë të rënda dhe është e tmerrshme se ato mund të mos hetoheshin kurrë sikur të mos ndodhte katastrofa. Tashmë që e kemi paguar çmimin e heshtjes ndaj korrupsionit, së paku të ndëshkojmë korrupsionin. Historia e pistë e kontratës së çmontimit të armatimit në Gërdec ka të bëjë me fshehjen reale të sasive të skrapit dhe municioneve që shkonin për shitje. Është një histori tipike mafioze, që është zhvilluar në zemër të qeverisë shqiptare, të shumicës që ka ardhur në pushtet me premtimin e duarve të pastra. Tashmë duart janë përgjakur dhe askush nuk mund të na i fshijë ato në fytyrat tona për t‘i pastruar. 


Shqip

----------


## Llapi

Tragjedia- kreu i PS, Rama: Berisha te dorezoje imunitetin
» Dërguar më: 20/03/2008 - 13:23

Media dhe opozita me fakte te dokumentuara, me pikepyetje te ngrituar mbi keto fakte e arsyetime, e detyruan kryeministrin te flase per gjera qe deri me dje ishte munduar ti mbante larg vetes tha lideri socialist 

Kryetari i Partise Socialiste Edi Rama i ben thirrje prokurores se pergjithshme te kerkoje imunitetin e kryeministrit Berisha dhe te nise hetimet ndaj tij per perfshirjen ne ngjarjen e Gerdecit. Si nje i pandehur i zene ne gracken e opinionit publik, kryeministri yne ne nje perpjekje sinqerisht skandaloze per te fajesuar me nje gjuhe te denje per nje bos qarqesh ilegale ata qe e kane investiguar me kohe zullumin e tmerrshem dhe ata qe po e nxjerrin me kurajo ne driten e diellit, na e ktheu ne fakt cka mjafton per prokuroren e pergjithsme per te kerkuar imunitetin e tij dhe per ta kthyer Berishen ne nje te pandehur te prokurorise tha lideri socialist duke shtuar se Berisha tregoi dje ne Kuvend se ishte ne dijeni te veprimtarise qe po kryhej ne fabriken e vdekjes.
Duke akuzuar kreun e qeverise se ka qene mbulesa politike e nje zullumi te hatashem, Rama kerkoi edhe nje here prej tij te jape doreheqjen, si I vetmi veprim per te mos deshtuar ne procesin e anetaresimit ne NATO. Per te provuar pafajesine e tij te prezumuar gjate gjithe ketyre diteve permes justifikimesh qe nuk e shfajesojne, por e fajesojne perpara prokuroreve, duke u dhene atyre shpjegimet e nevojshme qofte per veten, qofte per djalin dhe per te ndjerin baxhanakun e tij qe humbi jeten nga shperthimi, I kerkojme kryeministrit te dorehiqet. Te dorehiqet edhe per keto dy jave qe e ndajne Shqiperine nga nje stacion historik qe te mos kthehen ne dy javet e nje deshtimi po aq historik per te gjithe ne, per Shqiperine e shqiptaret tha Rama.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ina Rama i kerkon ndihme SHBA-ve*

Kryreprokurorja Ina Rama i kerkon ndihme Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes per te zbardhur shkaqet dhe pergjegjesit e tragjedise se shperthimit ne Gerdeci, ku jane gjetur te vdekur 17 persona dhe u plagosen 300 te tjere. Letra e firmosur nga kreu i organit qendror te akuzes i eshte derguar dje ambasades amerikane ne Tirane. Burime zyrtare nga ky institucion bene te ditur lajmin per gazeten "KJ" dhe thane se eshte kerkuar ndihma e Byrose Federale te Hetimit per analizat e ADN-se te viktimave dhe ekspertizes ne vendin e ngjarjes me aparatura bashkekohore. Po keshtu, nje tjeter kerkese eshte marrja e te dhenave per firmen kontraktore te cmontimit te municioneve, "Southern Ammunition Company inc". Menjehere pas letres se kryeprokurores, ambasada nepermjet nje deklarate beri te ditur se pas shperthimeve ne Gerdec mesoi per ekzistencen e nje kompanie amerikane nga karolina e Jugut. "Me sa kuptojme Prokuroria e Pergjithshme, si pjese e hetimeve te saj, do te hetoje edhe rolin e mundshem te SAC ne kete tragjedi. Ambasada e Sh.B.A. do te beje cdo gje brenda mundesive per te ndihmuar ne hetimin e Prokurores se Pergjithshme", mbyllet deklarata e dites se djeshme.

Agjentet e FBI-se

Por nevoja emergjente e prokurorise shqiptare mbetet eksperienca ne hetimin e kesaj ngjarje te rende qe tronditi mbare opinionin shqiptar dhe ate te huaj. Per kete qellim ne letren e derguar dje ne ambasade, nje prej kerkesave eshte edhe mberritja e specialisteve te Byrose Federale te Hetimit, FBI, ne Tirane. "Duke marre parasysh qe vendi yne nuk ka nje sektor te specializuar ne identifikimin e kufomave, Kryeprokurorja kerkon ndihem e aleateve te saj per te kryer kete proces te hetimit", tha nje zyrtar i organit qendror te akuzes. Agjentet e FBI-se do te jene edhe asistente te hetuesve shqiptare ne kryerjen e identifikimit te kufomave, si dhe per keqyrjen sa me te plote te vendit te ngjarjes. Mungesa e mjeteve te specializuara ne te tilla raste, si dhe prishja e vendit te ngjarjes, eshte arsyeja qe Rama kerkon dhe ndihmen e eksperteve te huaj. Pritet qe agjentet e FBI-se te kryejne nje studimin te plote kriminalistik ne fshatin Gerdec, ne fabriken ku edhe kryheshin cmontimet. Mesohet se ekspertiza e ADN-se do t'u kryhet jo vetem kufomave, por edhe pjeseve te trupit te gjetura ne afersi te vendit te ngjarjes, te cilat nuk dihet se kujt i perkasin. Burime nga organi i akuzes kane bere te ditur se laboratori, ne te cilin do te kryhet edhe analizat i perket SHBA-ve dhe eshte i specializuar. Nderkohe qe, agjentet e FBI-se pritet te mberrijne kete jave ne vendin tone, ku edhe do te nisin punen. Sipas burimeve zyrtare, keta te fundit do te sjellin edhe aparaturat per te kryer keto ekspertiza.

Firma

"Nepermjet kesaj letre, Kryeprokurorja i kerkon Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes nje informacion te hollesishem ne lidhje me shoqerine "Southern Ammunition company inc", shoqeri kjo, e cila i ka zyrat e saj ne Karolina", thane dje zyrtare te organit te akuzes. Prokuroria kerkon te dije rreth aktivitetit te kompanise dhe themelimit te saj ne SHBA, duke perfshire edhe te dhena te tjera plotesuese. "Nepermjet ketyre informacioneve, organi qendror i akuzes kerkon te verifikoje lidhjet e tjera te kesaj kompanie me vendin tone, shtrirjen e saj gjeografike, si dhe specializimet ne lidhjet me llojet e armeve, te cilat merrte persiper te cmontonte", thuhet ne letren qe Rama i ka derguar ambasades.

Prokuroria therret edhe Mediun

Ish-ministri i Mbrojtjes, Fatmir Mediu, thirret per te dhene shpjegime ne lidhje me tragjedine e Gerdecit. Nepermjet nje flete-thirrjeje zyrtare, te firmosur diten e djeshme, Prokuroria e Tiranes i kerkon ish-ministrit qe te jape edhe shpjegime ne cilesine e personit qe ka dijeni per municionin qe ndodhej ne repart dhe procedurat e tjera per te cilat kishte kompetenca, deri ne kontraten e lidhur me firmen "Alba Demil". Prokuroria e Pergjithshme i ka deleguar te drejten akuzes se kryeqytetit per te mundesuar pyetjen e Mediut.


K.J

----------

